# IUI - ohss so soon?



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

I'm curious.  I had my first iui yesterday (friday) which wasn't as bad as i had expected.

This morning my left and right ovaries are very uncomfortable and I'm wondering whether ohss can appear this soon after hcg and iui?

Any help would put my mind at ease.

Thanks

Lucy


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

HI lucy

My personal experience of IUI left me with terrible ovulation pains. With IUI they tend to inseminate you the day before ovulation is expected so the pain you are experiencing today is all most certainly your eggs being released and the fluid that comes away with them. This is how my consultant explained it tome anyway.
With IVF it was a differnet pain with OHSS as the eggs are removed surgically so there is no ovulation pain as such. Does this make sense??

Hope the nurses dont mind me butting in but your post bought it back to me as how I felt.

Of course I would suggest you phone your clinic anyway just to check that you are ok.

Lots of luck

Lou xxxxx

P>S Imagine those spermies meeting your eggs today


----------



## lucy baldwin (Nov 17, 2003)

Now I'm even more confused.  I had my hcg injection on thurs and iui on fri.  Surely this would mean that i ovulated on the friday (hcg was thurs am)? Or would I ovulate today (sat)?


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Lucy

Didnt mean to confuse you, just wanted to give you my experiences.
My guess would be that you would of ovulated overnight (last night)
I think Ill leave this one for the nurses so bumping for you  

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

